

Show HN: Personalized star chart PDF with a contribution to charity - juanre
http://greaterskies.com

======
pmorovic
Great idea to be able to compute what the sky looked like at a given time as
seen from a given place! Plus you are helping a charity at the same time - a
great concept in itself. Really nicely done - congrats to the author(s)!

